# Ground suitable for pigs?



## dottysfarm (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure what topic to post this under so hopefully it is in the right place. 

I have been planning to get pigs to raise this summer. I will be raising them outdoors. I have found a supplier and am supposed to call him in a couple weeks to pick up my piglets... 

However, two nights ago I was laying in bed and thought about the ground around the place I live and remembered all the stuff we dug out of the ground as we tilled for my gardens. I found lots of thick, old broken glass, like maybe old gallon jugs or canning jars...

What does this mean for my future piggies?


----------



## dottysfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

somebody anybody?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 8, 2011)

They will root it out of the ground, most likely push it around and chew on it, but I doubt that they would swallow it.  Pigs are curious, but not stupid enough to eat things that are bad for them.  Of course, there are always exceptions to any rule.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I'd just get in there every day with a container and pick up everything they root up.  It will be an opportunity to clean it all up, with their help.

A previous owner illegally dumped truckloads of debris from a metal shop on what is now the woods alongside my pasture, and partly in the area that is the pasture.  I figure in a few more decades it will all be cleaned up.    We find a lot of stainless steel in the crops of our pastured roosters on processing day.  The pigs were fine.


----------



## dottysfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

Great, that will help me out immensly. Thanks for your responses!  

I have had bad times with my dog eating things and her having to have surgery and I lost sleep that night thinking about my poor pigs having to go through what my dog did. I think I will plan to go out there on a daily basis and pick up their findings.

Thanks  I feel a little relief.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 8, 2011)

you can't imagine what kind of things our pigs dug up last year. it was amazing. 

and yep i'm with free - pick up as much as you can and keep an eye out for what they find. 

as always jhm is right - they probably wont eat it... but if they find glass they might "mouth" on it and cut themselves. 

good luck!


----------

